# Polaris ranger 500 starter pulls hard



## Dan-o (Aug 25, 2014)

I have a 99' ranger 500 that starts hard when engine is cooled off. We have tried new battery cables (they where pretty rough) new battery (old one was little weak), different aftermarket starter(Quad Boss), and even readjusted valves and replaced the rocker arm because of a groove from the decompressor.......still does it! so if I hit the starter cold it will just grunt a little and stop the starter in its tracks, but then you let off and hit it again, and it will fire right off like nothing is wrong.....so goofy anyone see this before?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

How much does it rotate the first time before it stops? And I am assuming it doesn't do it after its warmed up. I also assume you have taken off and checked all battery connections including the main ground..which is supposed to go to a bolt on the engine somewhere.


----------

